# Name on ticket?



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2019)

My mom bless her heart bought my amtrack tickets. She didnt think, used her rewards number and booked them in her name. Will there be any trouble in me using them? It's a short trip chicago to sturtevant one way then a sturtevant to Chicago back


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2019)

Maybe? IDs get checked sometimes. Best to call and explain and have your name put on the reservation if possible.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 16, 2019)

Except when boarding at New Orleans, I've never had my ID checked in over 40 years as a regular Amtrak passenger.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 16, 2019)

I also traveled on Amtrak for quite a while and I have had my ID checked many times.


----------



## Chatter163 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sounds dicey, especially if the OP has an obviously male name, as compared to an obviously female name on the ticket. Considering that both the phone reservationists and the website specifically ask for the passenger’s name, distinct from the Guest Reward member’s name, I’d understand that it might be perceived as a GR member trying to get a free ticket for someone else.


----------

